# Storm King Highway



## Trek_5200

Anyone ride Storm King. I finally had the opportunity to ride 218 North and the views of the Hudson are awe inspiring. Looking left to the rock formations and the water below to the right combined with the curved road reminded me of riding in Mallorca. So awesome to know we have roads like this in NY. Check off another bucket ride on my list. Anyone else ride this?

These re my favorite posts. Sometimes I see too much about lay-ups, stiffness, bike toys, etc. It seems some people don't ride or forget it's really about the ride.


----------



## D&MsDad

I've ridden it a couple of times, it is a bit far for me (about 90 mi round trip). Also having to ride on the shoulder of 9W between Bear Mtn circle and Old State Road, and again between the Mountain Ave entrance and 218, is doable but not ideal. 

That said, 218 is a nice ride, as long as there aren't too many motorcycles trying to use it as their own personal racetrack. Too bad it isn't longer.


----------------


----------



## Trek_5200

D&MsDad said:


> I've ridden it a couple of times, it is a bit far for me (about 90 mi round trip). Also having to ride on the shoulder of 9W between Bear Mtn circle and Old State Road, and again between the Mountain Ave entrance and 218, is doable but not ideal.
> 
> That said, 218 is a nice ride, as long as there aren't too many motorcycles trying to use it as their own personal racetrack. Too bad it isn't longer.
> 
> 
> ----------------


Bit far for me too, but taking the train ride back helps.


----------



## D&MsDad

Trek_5200 said:


> Bit far for me too, but taking the train ride back helps.


Nice! No train on my side of the river, unless I want to go to Suffern, which doesn't help.



------------


------------


----------



## Bob Ross

218 is a fabulous cycling road, in both directions (though admittedly I greatly favor South-to-North). And yes, I can see the Mallorca resemblence. Pretty incredible that there's riding of that calibre within a few hours of NYC.


----------



## Social Climber

Bob Ross said:


> 218 is a fabulous cycling road, in both directions (though admittedly I greatly favor South-to-North). And yes, I can see the Mallorca resemblence. Pretty incredible that there's riding of that calibre within a few hours of NYC.


I had the pleasure of riding it for the first time a few weeks ago. The view from the top is spectacular. If you want to try something even nicer check out Hawks Nest, on Route 97 about 5-10 miles west of Port Jervis. Approach from the east. You will get some amazing views of the Delaware River, plus the road itself is really twisty and has been used in a lot of car commercials.


----------



## Trek_5200

Pulled up the photo's of hawk's nest. looks awesome, but seems too far away and not near any of the routes I do.


----------



## D&MsDad

Bob Ross said:


> 218 is a fabulous cycling road, in both directions (though admittedly I greatly favor South-to-North). And yes, I can see the Mallorca resemblence. Pretty incredible that there's riding of that calibre within a few hours of NYC.


It is nice, no doubt, but a little perspective: the really nice part is, what, 30 min of cycling, if that? 


------------


----------



## Social Climber

D&MsDad said:


> It is nice, no doubt, but a little perspective: the really nice part is, what, 30 min of cycling, if that?
> 
> 
> ------------


You can make it part of a really nice ride. I did it as part of the Rockland Bicycling Club 3 Bridges century. In addition to Storm King we crossed the Newburgh Beacon Bridge, the Walkway Over the Hudson and the Bear Mountain Bridge, each of which offers really amazing views. The ride also includes a trip to New Paltz and riding with views of the Gunks.


----------



## robt57

Luvs me a climb with a view for the trouble.  Having moved from NJ in 2002 it has been a while since a Ft Lee to the top behind west point and back has been possible. ;(

But you are making me a little home sick. Although my ride views of Mt Hood, Helens, Adams, and Rainer here are even better. But I sure miss looking at the river and the Hudson river valley I can tell ya!


----------



## Bob Ross

Social Climber said:


> If you want to try something even nicer check out Hawks Nest, on Route 97 about 5-10 miles west of Port Jervis. Approach from the east. You will get some amazing views of the Delaware River, plus the road itself is really twisty and has been used in a lot of car commercials.


I've driven Hawks Nest in a car numerous times (it's how we get to my brother-in-law's house) and every time I do I think "I would _love_ to do this road on a bike!" Haven't yet had the pleasure though.


----------



## Bob Ross

D&MsDad said:


> It is nice, no doubt, but a little perspective: the really nice part is, what, 30 min of cycling, if that?


Well, it's not like you drive up to Storm King, ride for 30 minutes, then pack up the bike and go home (though I suppose you could, if you were, ahem, _less-than-committed-to-the-sport-of-cycling_)...nor is it the case that those 30 minutes are surrounded on either side by absolutely hideous dreadful junk miles. Typically Storm King/Rt 218 shows up in the middle or last third of one of my rides, and I can happily send you cue sheets where the 30 minutes on Storm King are sandwiched between ~3 hours of equally gorgeous roads, provided you're up for a 100-200 mile day in the saddle.


----------



## robt57

Bob Ross said:


> Well, it's not like you drive up to Storm King, ride for 30 minutes, then pack up the bike and go home (though I suppose you could, if you were, ahem, _less-than-committed-to-the-sport-of-cycling_)...nor is it the case that those 30 minutes are surrounded on either side by absolutely hideous dreadful junk miles. Typically Storm King/Rt 218 shows up in the middle or last third of one of my rides, and I can happily send you cue sheets where the 30 minutes on Storm King are sandwiched between ~3 hours of equally gorgeous roads, provided you're up for a 100-200 mile day in the saddle.



Used to hit it after starting from the GW bridge area, or Ridgewood. So after a 30-40 mile warm up.  But it was all down hill coming home... NOT. [riding up to Nyack college from 9w On the way back, google it]

Still love a climb with a view point for you trouble. Something I get a lot of here in the PNW among the volcanoes.


----------



## Trek_5200

robt57 said:


> Used to hit it after starting from the GW bridge area, or Ridgewood. So after a 30-40 mile warm up.  But it was all down hill coming home... NOT.
> 
> Still love a climb with a view point for you trouble. Something I get a lot of here in the PNW among the volcanoes.


I enjoyed doing Storm King, but I can't see myself doing it more than once a year at most. It doesn't hold the same training allure like doing a ride to Bear Mountain or Hitting up the Knot by Blauvelt. On a different note, I wound up taking a liking to Peekamoose. Doing it for the 3rd time this weekend(probably last ride of 2015 up in the Catskills


----------



## robt57

Trek_5200 said:


> I enjoyed doing Storm King, but I can't see myself doing it more than once a year at most. It doesn't hold the same training allure like doing a ride to Bear Mountain or Hitting up the Knot by Blauvelt. On a different note, I wound up taking a liking to Peekamoose. Doing it for the 3rd time this weekend(probably last ride of 2015 up in the Catskills



Once or twice a year pretty much. Plenty of other place from NJ to ride to/from. 
Going from memory of course, left in 2002.


----------



## jta

Ah, thanks for this suggestion—it really sounds like a nice ride. I think I've worn a pretty deep groove into 9W coming from Brooklyn. Maybe I could start at the GW and go a bit further up to this stretch of highway.


----------



## Trek_5200

jta said:


> Ah, thanks for this suggestion—it really sounds like a nice ride. I think I've worn a pretty deep groove into 9W coming from Brooklyn. Maybe I could start at the GW and go a bit further up to this stretch of highway.


Easy to go past Storm King and cross at one of the Hudson River Bridges and take teh train back. If I didn't write, back in July I rode up Storm King to Poughkeepsie and Metro North'd it back to the city.


----------



## jta

Thanks again! That definitely sounds like another viable option. I could plot out a nice course using Google maps or Map my ride, etc. This will give me a good idea of road conditions as well. 

Cheers.


----------



## robt57

jta said:


> Ah, thanks for this suggestion—it really sounds like a nice ride. I think I've worn a pretty deep groove into 9W coming from Brooklyn. Maybe I could start at the GW and go a bit further up to this stretch of highway.



If you can still ride through West Point, watch yourself. The were pretty tight on aggressive riding through there, and if you think regular cops are righteous, have at those blokes.  Don't pass, speed tailgate, ride double/triple. IIRC, bad idea...


----------



## jta

robt57 said:


> If you can still ride through West Point, watch yourself. The were pretty tight on aggressive riding through there, and if you think regular cops are righteous, have at those blokes.  Don't pass, speed tailgate, ride double/triple. IIRC, bad idea...


Funny, I'm an army brat. We used to get into trouble with the MPs every once in awhile in high school. Those guys weren't too bad, but that was (waaay) before 9/11. I imagine the security situation would be pretty stringent at West Point, leading to uptight cops. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Trek_5200

jta said:


> Funny, I'm an army brat. We used to get into trouble with the MPs every once in awhile in high school. Those guys weren't too bad, but that was (waaay) before 9/11. I imagine the security situation would be pretty stringent at West Point, leading to uptight cops.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


There is limited entry for cyclists. They get escorted through and must have photo ID.
I saw a listing for club ride and they indicated strict limits on the numbers and use of identification.


----------



## robt57

Trek_5200 said:


> There is limited entry for cyclists. They get escorted through and must have photo ID.
> I saw a listing for club ride and they indicated strict limits on the numbers and use of identification.


Homeland Sec and post 911, this should be no surprise. I've not been in NJ since round the turn of the century. In the late 90s we would tool right through there and up Storm King.. Exactly I prefaced my post with 'if you still can' etc.


----------



## D&MsDad

Bob Ross said:


> Well, it's not like you drive up to Storm King, ride for 30 minutes, then pack up the bike and go home (though I suppose you could, if you were, ahem, _less-than-committed-to-the-sport-of-cycling_)...nor is it the case that those 30 minutes are surrounded on either side by absolutely hideous dreadful junk miles. Typically Storm King/Rt 218 shows up in the middle or last third of one of my rides, and I can happily send you cue sheets where the 30 minutes on Storm King are sandwiched between ~3 hours of equally gorgeous roads, provided you're up for a 100-200 mile day in the saddle.


As I said in my post, I'm just trying to provide some perspective. The OP favorably compared 218 to Mallorca. For those not familiar with 218 the original post could be misleading. 218 may be as nice as Mallorca (don't know, never been), but only for about 30 min. (less, for many of us) of ride time. The rest of 218, and the roads around it, are comparable to many other roads in Rockland/Orange/upper Westchester/Putnam.



-----------------


----------



## Trek_5200

D&MsDad said:


> As I said in my post, I'm just trying to provide some perspective. The OP favorably compared 218 to Mallorca. For those not familiar with 218 the original post could be misleading. 218 may be as nice as Mallorca (don't know, never been), but only for about 30 min. (less, for many of us) of ride time. The rest of 218, and the roads around it, are comparable to many other roads in Rockland/Orange/upper Westchester/Putnam.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------


I rode storm king as part of a longer route from the G.W. to Poughkeepsie. The entire route was not exactly unpleasant, but I agree the pass over Storm King is not representative of the entire ride. Also I wouldn't exactly say it 218 rates as Mallorca, but it I enjoyed the view a great deal and it reminded of my rides on the Spanish Island. It is a fairly unique stretch of road and something cyclists in the area may wish to experience at least once. If I was near Port Jervis I would attempt that as well.


----------

